# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Verburg: vrachtwagens ontsmetten wegens vogelgriep (2) - De Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=s0s3ilLQ9KsJ&imgurl=media.nu.nl/m/m1cz4qmahjju.jpg width=80 height=80 alt="" border=1>
NU.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Verburg: vrachtwagens ontsmetten wegens vogelgriep (2)*
*De Telegraaf - 10 uur geleden*
DEN HAAG - Vrachtwagens waarmee in Nedersaksen levend pluimvee of broedeieren zijn vervoerd, moeten onmiddellijk na terugkomst in Nederland extra moeten worden schoongemaakt en ontsmet. Dat heeft minister Gerda Verburg (Landbouw) maandag besloten. *...*
Vogelgriep bij kalkoen-bedrijven in Duitsland Blik op Nieuws
Maatregelen door vogelpest Duitsland AGD.nl
Volkskrant - Agriholland (persbericht) - AGD.nl
*alle 42 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

